# AMT Trophy Series 32 Ford Sedan



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Scored an old kit from ebay this week.










No, I didn't get the box. Or the Willys for that matter. That pic is from dpmc site. Just for reference.










As I got it. Mostly complete and parts are in pretty good shape.




























Stripped. The green lacquer was tough as was the flat black interior but I think they'll look OK at this point. Missing glass, drag link, slicks and chrome firewall. Not a big deal but it would have been nice to get the firewall. Maybe the firewall was recycled in another AMT 32. 

Seller was alotapatina. Really shipped quickly.

Now the dilemna is whether to build or cast some of the parts first.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

He shoots, HE SCORES! Bingo, buddy! That thing cleaned up nicely. You should be able to use the front of the body as a template to cut a new firewall, then shoot it with Alclad (if you have an airbrush, that is. I dont... ). The glass for this one is easy since it's all flat. The drag link will take some fabrication but it's certainly doable, unless you can find one in your parts box. If you don't have the slicks fo it, let me know. I have a pretty large stash of vintage model tires and I think I have some old "Pie Crust" slicks that might be right up your alley for this thing.

Rebuilding vintage "glue bombs" is one of my favorite aspects of this hobby. You found a great one to play with there.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Even if you don't have an airbrush, I have heard that Alclad is now being sold in spray cans - this means everyone can have a better looking chrome finish on their cars, no matter what! This should be a nice looker when it's done - good job cleaning it up.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Yeah CJ, that's what I was thinking on the firewall. Either spray chrome or foil. The original firewall had some doodads on it which would be nice to recreate. Thanks on the slicks but I tried the new AMT piecrust slicks last night....perfect fit!

I got lucky on this one. Was expecting paint crazing and gobs of glue but there's no real issues.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

No problem. We're all here to help each other out as best we can.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

This thing is way cool! Did you get the Willy's too?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Nope, but looking at the instructions on dpmc, it appears that it's the same Willys that's been reissued many times. I got 1 or 2 cheap back when Walmart carried models. 

Don't know what became of the tool for the 32. It may have been reworked into something else, scrapped or lost.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice clean up, looks like a fun rebuild! ..RL


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep, should be a hoot. I'm still plugging away on the TD Ice T at the moment. Might get on the 32 next. A lot of kits are calling to me though.


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

Man I like that. That can come out lookin good.


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice and clean.


----------

